# Kenpomamma



## kempomama (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to Martial Talk but not to martial arts. Thank you to the people who made martial talk possible. As I am a struggling college student, you'll mostly see my postings in between college assignments, midterms, finals, etc. That being said if you want to get a hold of me for something important please email.

Thanks,
Sheryl


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sheryl 

Welcome to MT.

I split your post from the other thread so you can have your very own.

We have a member who's MT name is KenpoMama so may get confusing around here~!!

Happy posting

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2005)

Greetings, Kenpomama and welcome to MartialTalk.  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 4, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Greetings, Kenpomama and welcome to MartialTalk. Enjoy the forums.


Welcome Kempomama !!!!! THAT"S KEMPOMAMA!!!!! I'm Kenpo Mama! Sheesh! This is gonna be confusing! 

Donna :idunno:


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome Kempomama! I hope you enjoy your stay here. There are of other smart people here with answers to everything. Good luck with your studies and training. Best regards, Steve


----------



## pete (Mar 4, 2005)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Welcome Kempomama !!!!! THAT"S KEMPOMAMA!!!!! I'm Kenpo Mama! Sheesh! This is gonna be confusing!
> 
> Donna :idunno:


oh yeah, real confusing for you.  what about me?  well at least i don't think i have to remember another birthday or anniversary... do I?  

the one and only pete


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  At least now when someone asks what the difference is between keNpo and keMpo we can just show them pictures of the two of you and say "Well, there ya have it." :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome, Kempomama (Sheryl)! Glad to have you with us!!!! It's gonna be fun!  When you have the time, tell us a bit more about you.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 4, 2005)

Yee-Haaaaaa!!!  Welcome to MartialTalk.  Glad you decided to join us.

 -Michael


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome Sheryl, I hope you enjoy learning more about the arts and posting here.  If I can be of any help, please be sure to ask. You can just press my name on any post and PM me.  As to the confused identity, I don't know, maybe it is still possible to change it. If that is desired-check with Kaith Rustaz or an admin. (above post) Its hard to pick a name ahead of time when we can't see the list of names already taken.  I was lucky. Anyway, hope you have time to check in once in awhile.  Glad to have you!~ TW


----------



## bignick (Mar 4, 2005)

As a college student myself, I've found there is a lot more time in the day to accompolish stuff if you don't sleep.  Probably the biggest time waster out there...


----------



## still learning (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your college years. Time travels very fast. ....Aloha


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome aboard mate, hope you enjoy the stay


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kempomama (Jul 7, 2005)

According to my hubbie, I don't get on Martial Talk enough. I hate to admit this but he is right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Last weekend, we got to meet Rich Parsons. It was pretty cool after reading some of his posts and getting to actually see him in person. I hope to continue meeting more members in the future. Andrew says that we will be meeting another Martial Talk member in a couple of week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again, I have probably met other members and just never knew about it. So make sure you say hi when you see me!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 7, 2005)

welcome to MT, where the water is fine :supcool:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2005)

kempomama said:
			
		

> According to my hubbie, I don't get on Martial Talk enough. I hate to admit this but he is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spend as much "Free" time you have on hear reading or posting, when no training, working, going to school, or raising three males  (* I included Andrew for you.  *)


----------



## masherdong (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT!!  It's nice to see another Kajukenboist!


----------

